

Poll: Which JavaScript framework do you use? - amirmansour
http://checkthis.com/jsframework

======
amirmansour
Let me know if any other frameworks should be added to the list.

Also, if you would like maybe provide some reasons of why you chose a
particular framework.

------
byproxy
I'm new to frameworks and the concept of MVC, but I've taken it upon myself to
give Angular.js a go.

